# Fairly urgent hatchling beardie help required



## nicman72 (Jan 13, 2010)

Right, time to put you wonderful, knowledgeable APS people to the test - please help us save our little hatchling!
Here's the story ...

We recently bought two central beardy hatchies from a v. reputable breeder down south. Both hatched on Dec 1st, and we received them just before Xmas, both roughly the same size (as you'd expect). The breeder assured us that both were healthy and eating well (veg and insects) and we do not doubt his word for a second. 

Since we've had them, one has not been doing as well as the other - she simply refuses to eat. She's really only had the one good feed since we've had her, and that was 5 days ago when she ate about a dozen calcium-dusted woodies/crickets throughout the day. Since then, she hasn't eaten a thing. No veg, no insects. She's now about half the size/weight of her sibling (see photo). In fact, she is pretty much still the same size as when we got her.

Other than her refusal to eat, she seems like a perfectly normal hatchy (from our experience). We have spoken to the breeder (who was extremely generous with his help and advice) and he suggested it might be impaction, and to massage her tummy/loins for a bit, plus a warm bath. We did this to no avail this morning.

Now she has started to go downhill a bit - she still sits under her heat lamp but closes her eyes a lot, and sometimes just lays her head down on her hands - not good. So we took her to the vet a couple hours ago. After ruling out impaction after a tummy massage, he gave us his prognosis... that she was most likely just going to fade away and die. Could be congenital, but she's too small to run any tests, give needles to, or even do an autopsy on. We took along her healthy sister to give the vet something to compare by; thus he was able to rule out environmental issues (ie enclosure, heating, lighting etc) as the other lizard is in excellent health, living in identical conditions. Hydration is also not an issue. She has even (sort of) shed once for us (meanwhile her sister has shed twice). 

Now we are at a loss. The breeder has very kindly offered to replace her if she does die, but that's not the issue. We don't want to lose our darling Foxy, simple as that. Please, if there is anyone out there reading this that has any genuinely helpful ideas, please let me know, as we are flying blind now, and will try just about anything.. It really sucks when a vet tells you you're going to lose a pet. Help us make him eat his words - PLEASE!

Many thanks in advance,
Nic


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 13, 2010)

ok i would seperate them.
you need to have a spot heat of 38 hot end of enclosure should be 35 cool end 28.
check the poo for little white spots alot of young beardies die from intestinal worms.
check with the breeder on if the lizard has been wormed.
10% uva and uvb globe should be used for 12hrs a day.
a beardy that small should not be eating vegies yet. keep them to the creepy crawlies (crickets and baby roaches).
do not feed any crickets that are larger than the gap between the lizards eyes (rule of thumb for compaction)

but with all that said i would put it down to the larger lizard dominating, quite common for beardies. so separate them asap.

hope this helps 
Cheers D


----------



## garycahill (Jan 13, 2010)

Try force feeding Hills A/D.
Your vet should have it in stock.
Simply mix it to a paste that can pass through a syringe, approx 50/50 with water.
Slip the syringe end in it's mouth & gently drip the mixture in.
Not sure on her weight, so a ml or two at a time, twice a day.
At least this will put some fluids & proteins into it's system, give it something to fight with.
Keep it on a constant 32 deg heat, as this will get it's metabolism up & firing.
I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 13, 2010)

garycahill said:


> Try force feeding A/D.
> Your vet should have it in stock.
> Simply mix it to a paste that can pass through a syringe, approx 50/50 with water.
> Slip the syringe end in it's mouth & gently drip the mixture in.
> ...



hey gary what is that A/D i have never used it.


----------



## garycahill (Jan 13, 2010)

Hills A/D is a prescription dog/cat food, high on protein & fats.
It helps to put condition back onto lizards fast, gives them a fighting chance.

Link to product info;
a/d® Canine/Feline - Canned


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks dtulip - we are right now in the process of cleaning out another cage to do exactly as you said. We're going to put the larger, healthy one into the new enclosure, and keep the non-eater in her same enclosure, where we know conditions are just right (her healthy sister is testament to that). Basking spot is 35.6 and gradients down to around 28 - 30. Plenty of uvb, plenty of ventilation, plenty of fresh water. We breed woodies, so have a never-ending source of tiny woodies, and also have heaps of small crix. We know about the rule of thumb for insect size too.
Unfortunately, because she hasn't been eating, she hasn't been pooing, so am unable to check for worms. But if she had worms, wouldn't the healthy one be suffering too, considering they've been together since birth and share everything? 
Thanks for finding time for the advice though. I'll try and keep this thread running until she either dies or gets better.
The vet very delicately put it like this - if she was in the wild, she'd be part of some animal's poo by now. We really have a battle on our hands to save this little girl.


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 13, 2010)

Cheers for that Gary. The missus is on her way to get some now... it's only $2.90 a tin too. Is there a trick to force feeding? I remember back when I was a kid having to do it, and I remember that it was a horrible experience for both the lizard and myself... Do I simply have to be cruel to be kind in this instance, and just prise her little mouth open?
Nic


----------



## garycahill (Jan 13, 2010)

If you place your thumb & forfinger either side of the jaw where it hinges & apply *SLIGHT* pressure, you will find that the mouth starts to open. Using the edge of the syringe, pry the mouth open just enough to insert the syringe. The smaller the syringe the better for obvious reasons (1-2ml, 5ml max)
Once it is in you will usually find that the lizard will bite down on the syringe, which helps by holding the syringe in place, all you need o do then is to firmly but carefully hold the head still.
Usually after a few times of force feeding, they will readily accept it & it becomes easier, to the point that there is no need to insert it into the mouth, they will bite on the end of the syringe in anticipation.
Note, you are* not using a needle* on the syringe, just the syringe, plastic plunger piece.
Drip the solution in slowly, one drip, wait & watch the tongue but don't remove the syringe.
It shouldn't be too stressful if you do it right, but sometimes you do have to be cruel to be kind.
Hills A/D isn't expensive, not all good things are, although it is rare that they arn't.
Equally as important is the constant 32 degrees, meaning no thermal gradient/cool end.
This will get the metabolism up & firing. Between the two, this will give it the best chance possible.
The rest is up to the beardy.
I have to go out now, but I will be back in a few hours & check the thread for updates.
Once again, best of luck.


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 13, 2010)

Okay, last update for today. 
Firstly, we separated them as advised - the bigger one is now acclimatising to her new enclosure. We have adjusted Foxy's (the non-eater) temps so that there is no gradient, just a level 32C throughout the tank. 
Tried the force feeding thing, but Foxy is just so tiny and delicate that my big thumbs just aren't the right tool for the job, especially with all the wriggling. In the end, I just squirted some of the food paste onto my finger and sort of smeared it around her mouth, and she eventually lapped a bit up. It's a very time-consuming and inefficient (and messy!) process, but even the few little licks that she had is the most she's eaten in almost a week. Fortunately, she perked up a bit too - head nice and high, both eyes wide open.
All her lights are out now and the blanket is about to be thrown over the cage, so lets hope she's still with us in the morning... Will update the thread when I get a chance tomorrow.
Thank you, sincerely, for the help D and Gary. Here's fingers crossed for little Foxy, hey!
Nic


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Jan 13, 2010)

Good luck D, I hope she gets better


----------



## garycahill (Jan 13, 2010)

Heat needs to be on 24/7 to maximise it's metabolism.
You probably won't get to read this until tomorrow, but fix it for tomorrow onwards.


----------



## Adictv (Jan 13, 2010)

heat 24/7 and alot of UV


----------



## JKretzs613 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Hello*

Hello,

I was reading through your post & wanted to add a few things for you. I hope that your little one is doing better.
I am happy to see that you did separate them. The stress may have been greatly affecting the other one, so that is for the best that they have their own tanks.
The A/D hills formula is great if you can get it. Otherwise, there is a formula that is specifically designed for Reptiles called Critical Care. It is a powdered formula that has tons of vitamins & minerals, fats & proteins for very ill reptiles. That is in my opinion even better than the A/D hills formula because it is designed for reptiles.
Just use what you can find though right now, as just getting food into her is the most important right now.
The hoppers, how large were they? Is her tummy soft or hard? If you still feel that she could be partially impacted, you can add a drop or two of olive or mineral oil along with some canned or fresh pumpkin & sugar free applesauce in with the food for some extra fiber to help her pass any impaction that may be causing her some discomfort. The little ones have such tiny intestines that it is not hard for them to become impacted a little bit. They can still be impacted even if they are going to the bathroom. 
Make sure you are using a digital probe or a temp gun to measure the temperatures with. The range can be 35-44 or so on the hot/basking end, with the cooler temperatures on the other end being around 26-28 or so. 
The UVB should only be on around 12-14 hours but leaving a ceramic heat emitter on overnight to help maintain the tank around 80 or so would be very beneficial right now just to help her immune system out while she isn't feeling well.


I hope she is doing better soon!

Tracie


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the helpful advice guys (and girls). Will get the heat cranking around the clock with a spare ceramic heat emitter I have - I'm assuming this would be better than a IR globe?
She's still alive this morning, and even had her head up sitting under her basking spot, although her eyes are still very droopy. Gave her a spray, and a little drink of some rainwater with calcium dissolved into it (as advised by the breeder). Now she's basking again. She's so, so tiny just lying there...
Tracie, the vet had a good squish around of her tummy, and was able to rule out impaction. He had only just diagnosed and fixed someone else's hatchling which had impaction (gave it an enema), so I have a feeling he knew what he was talking about in that respect. As far as his prognosis that she will die, well, I want him to be wrong on that count...
Unfortunately I have to go to work, and won't be able to check this thread until tonight (hopefully), but I'll keep updating for those of you who are interested. I sincerely hope there is a happy ending to this thread.
Cheers,
Nic


----------



## Dragon_Lover_85 (Jan 14, 2010)

When force feeding a vet once told me this : Hold her gently on your fingers and use your thumb (or vice versa whatever easy for you) use the fold of skin at base(underside) of her beard and very gently rub back toward her tummy so you are basically using her beard to wedge open her mouth (dont open too far and be extremly careful not to hurt her) and when open place suringe tip in and drizzle whatever substance you choose to use into her. This method works really well if done properly and rarely a struggle.
Also IMO IR globes are better than ceramic.
Good luck with her mate fingers crossed that you can prove the vet wrong!!! Get well Foxy xoxo


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for your advice DragonLover, I will certainly try your method. In fact, my partner will have to do it, as I am now out west working near Chinchilla for the next fortnight. Worst timing ever! However, I'm in daily contact with the missus, plus she can log into APS as me and check these updates, but I have certainly left her at the worst time possible in regards to looking after Foxy. I almost quit my job over it, but we've got filthy bills to pay...
My partner told me this arvo that when she got home from work, Foxy was still pretty limp and wouldn't accept any crix or woodies, and wasn't interested in eating the dog food. However, she did sip up a bit of calcium rich water. Poor, poor little Foxy, and I can't even give her a cuddle  
I have obviously prepared myself to never see her again, and basically gave her what I guess will be the last cuddle I'll ever give her this morning before I left. I can't believe how attached I've become to this little lizard, and how much I don't want her to die! 
Anyway, I need to focus on the positives, and the biggest positive is that she is still alive, and while there's life, there's hope, right? C'mon little Foxy, JUST START EATING for goodness sake!!!
Thanks for all your well wishes and help guys; it's actually quite comforting to know that there are people out there who are also interested in saving Foxy's life. I will post again tomorrow, hopefully not with bad news.
Nic


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey Nic,
I don't have any advice to give you as I've never had a beardi before.
Just wanted to wish Foxy good luck and I hope she pulls through.
And please keep updating. I've subscribed to this thread and would like to see a happy ending to this thread.
Cheers
Kevin


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 15, 2010)

Many thanks for your kind thoughts Kevin (and others).
I finally have a little bit of good news to tell. I rang the missus earlier (I'm still out west for work) and she said that little Foxy was looking a lot perkier this morning. And best of all, SHE ATE TWO CRICKETS!!! Woohoo!!! I feel pretty stupid getting excited about such a trivial event, but this is the first thing she's eaten in 6 days. It actually made my day today, as I'm always expecting to hear the worst when I ring home. 
Foxy also drank up 3 drops of calcium water that my partner dripped onto her mouth. She wasn't interested in any dog food, and the missus didn't have time to try force feeding her before work.
It appears the 24 hour heat is having a positive impact - my partner checked on Foxy a few times during the night last night, and Foxy had climbed up her log to sleep directly under the IR globe.
I know 2 crickets certainly doesn't constitute a full recovery, but it is definitely a step in the right direction. The mere fact that she's still alive today has buoyed my spirits no end. The missus has got the week-end off, so she'll be able to give Foxy two full days of TLC. Go little Foxy!
Again, thanks to everyone who is helping. 
Cheers,
Nic


----------



## rubysnake (Jan 15, 2010)

poor darling!! and poor you nic i know how much you love ALL your babies! good luck with her it sounds positive and well worth getting excited for!


----------



## garycahill (Jan 15, 2010)

Encouraging news Nic, not out of the woods yet, but definately a turn around for the better!
Lets all hope the good news continues & it makes a full recovery.
Cheers


----------



## Renagade (Jan 15, 2010)

good news, i've always been a firm supporter of real sun to incourage health my dragons, but i'm not sure if you would want to disturb it that much.


----------



## gazman (Jan 15, 2010)

hey nic, im not sure what to say.....
all the best mate, hopefully foxy pulls through, hang in there mate, best of luck..


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 15, 2010)

Again, thanks for all the kind thoughts guys 'n gals. I've got even MORE good news to tell...
Just got off the blower to the missus, and Foxy ate ANOTHER 3 crickets and a little woodie this arvo. And even better, she's done a little poo! Wow, I've NEVER been so happy to hear about a poo, I can assure you all! She had another drink of her calcium water as well and she has heaps more energy (running, jumping), so things definitely seem to be moving in the right direction. I'm trying not to get too excited, because it's still very early days, but good news is good news. I'm stoked! 
Renegade, I agree that there's no better light for them than direct sunlight, and although all of our lizards live inside, they all get regular outdoor time to soak up the rays and get a hose, including the two hatchlings (they don't get a hose, they get a spray bottle).
We're going to leave the IR light on for Foxy again tonight, which leads me to my next question - when do we STOP that practice? I had nightmares last night of a little cooked lizard! Nevertheless, we're not going to mess with anything while she's improving.
Oh and btw, her sister has taken to her new cage no dramas and is eating like a pig still.
Cheers,
Nic


----------



## garycahill (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you running the IR through a thermostat?
If you are, no cooked lizard.
Stop when it's out of the woods, eating correctly, putting weight on & vet health check is passed.
Good work, keep it up!


----------



## Costa (Jan 15, 2010)

ive been following this thread.
and i have to congratulate you for yours and the lizards achievements so far. nice work


----------



## babba007 (Jan 15, 2010)

Well done. Foxy sounds like a little fighter. Go Foxy go !!:lol:


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm not a lizard person, but YAY for Foxy!
That's so good to hear!


----------



## amy5189 (Jan 15, 2010)

hey nic,

that is great news! hope she pulls through for you now, as i know how much you love the lizards!!! keep us updated

amy


----------



## gazman (Jan 15, 2010)

hey nic, this is good to hear so far. fingers crossed for ya mate!


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 16, 2010)

Quick update before work...
Well, no cooked little lizard like I'd imagined. The thermometer is telling us that her spot under the IR globe is right on 32 throughout the night, which is what the thermostat is set to.
And how's this - last night around 9:30 when my partner checked on her before going to bed, she found Foxy wide awake and chasing a loose cricket around the tank, which she eventually caught and ate! It seems she's making up for lost time and eating through the night too, haha! She did eventually go to sleep, because the missus kept checking on her throughout the night, although she was changing sleeping positions a fair bit. 
This is wonderful news, and now my partner has 3 days off in a row to spend with Foxy and the other lizards, so hopefully we might be able to make some real headway putting some weight onto her over the next few days (as long as she doesn't lose her new-found appetite).
We're not going to mess with the way things are right now, as everything seems to be working, thanks to the excellent advice received in this thread. Can't thank you guys enough!
Little Foxy the Fighter hey! That vet might be eating his words yet hehe...
Cheers,
Nic


----------



## garycahill (Jan 16, 2010)

I would continue with the Hills A/D Nic, even if you are just smearing it on her face a couple of times a day.
It will put onweight much faster with the high protein & high fat content of it over the crickets/bugs.
Still continue with the bugs at the same time, but dust them with calcium & vitamins every second feed.
Lets hope it continues to recover at the current rate.
Good Luck


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 16, 2010)

Things are still looking good so far... Foxy chased down and ate another 3 crickets today, and lapped up a whole bunch of Hills A/D (smeared on her face). She has heaps of energy, is alert, and seems to be improving by the day. Awesome news hey! She's drinking heaps of calcium water too, and she's done another two poos. I'm very tentative to say it, but there might be a light at the end of the tunnel for little Foxy. Hang in there little girl! Will keep up the same conditions for a bit longer yet though...
Cheers,
Nic


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 16, 2010)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Anthony.J (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi sorry for butting in to the conversation. I agree with most of the advice already given but would like to add some thing. Force feeding is a very stressfull thing for the animal and can sometimes add to the unwillingness of the dragon to eat. I breed quite a lot of dragons and have unfortunately had this problem a few times. The easiest and least stressfull way to force feed little dragons is to get some air hose ( for aquairums ) and place one end over the end of the syringe and cut the other end on an angle so it looks like a giant needle. the hose dosen't need to be more than 10-15mm. you can then use the pointed hose to work into the side of the dragons mouth and past the tounge. This means you dont have to squeeze the lizards head which is obviously very stressful.

hope she pulls through.


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a cracker of an idea Anthony. We ended up not actually 'force' feeding her the Hills formula in the end, because the missus couldn't bring herself to do it; I'm not sure which animal was more stressed! Fortunately 'though, we have been able to avoid the need of actual force feeding, because the other changes to her environment (removal of sibling and night-heating) seem to have worked a treat. She chased and ate another four crickets today on her own, and she ate a bit more Hills (using our patented 'smear' method!). Also, her poos are becoming more frequent and bigger, so it sounds like she is definitely on the mend.
I will definitely keep that 'cut air-hose' technique in mind in case we ever have to force feed in the future. We were also warned away from force feeding altogether (by the breeder), as he's found that sometimes the food can travel down the airways and end up in the lizard's lungs. Personally, I would only ever force feed ANY animal if it was a life or death thing, which is what we were getting close to with Foxy. 
Anyway, I'm glad I was able to post more good news today; my partner and I are thrilled that she's on the mend, but we have to keep telling ourselves that she's not out of the woods, and is still underweight; the way things are going however, that might not be for much longer.
Thanks again for all the help everyone - I hope that this thread can save the lives of other hatchlings displaying similar symptoms.
Cheers,
Nic


----------



## Jasspa (Jan 17, 2010)

That's really good news that Foxy seems to be pulling through. I'm really happy for you guys.
But I have to say (a little bit of a vent) that I'm a little disappointed in what the vet said. I don't know the whole story, but I'm a little bit annoyed by the 'oh its probably going to die anyway' attitude. Going straight to the whole 'it must be a birth defect, he would never have made it' nonsense - since the problem was most likely simply because of a dominant sibling. Any beardie breeder would have known that. And I'm glad for the experienced people on here who are willing to share their experience to help people and lizards like Nicman and Foxy.
Hats off to you guys 

Nicman, good luck with Foxy


----------



## garycahill (Jan 17, 2010)

Jasspa raised an interesting question about the vet in question.
Is the vet a reptile specialist or just a normal vet with an interest in reptiles?
As what has happened here is all pretty basic stuff (no offence to you Nic)
Any vet worth the title should have covered these processes with you at the time of the appointment.


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 17, 2010)

I can assure you Gary and Jasspa, I'm going to have a bit of a vent reagrding that vet before the end of this thread. I'm still formulating the wording in my mind before I write a post, so as not to offend any vets on this site or elsewhere that DO know what they are talking about! Now that the immediate threat of losing Foxy is starting to lift slightly, my partner and I have been left wondering why a qualified vet was so ready to write Foxy off as a goner, and could not offer us ANY of the advice that you guys have...hmmmmm. We paid thirty bucks for him to tell us we were going to lose her, yet with the help of this free site, it seems she might pull through. Isn't there a standard level of reptile knowledge required to pass a vet course? Anyway, I'll save this vent for later...
Nic


----------



## garycahill (Jan 17, 2010)

Not for a standard vet Nic, that's why I asked.
A reptile specialist is a total different thing, it requires further study once the vet has qualified.


----------



## Jasspa (Jan 17, 2010)

In my post, I did not wish to offend any vets, because I believe that a good vet may be very very knowledgeable and helpful with mammals, however, I feel that if they are not up to scratch with reptile diagnosis they should refer the patient to someone who is, not write them off...
I feel that it is just un-necessary heartbreak to people who love their reptiles so much.

Anyhow, let just keep positive for Nicman


----------



## rubysnake (Jan 18, 2010)

Jasspa said:


> In my post, I did not wish to offend any vets, because I believe that a good vet may be very very knowledgeable and helpful with mammals, however, I feel that if they are not up to scratch with reptile diagnosis they should refer the patient to someone who is, not write them off...
> I feel that it is just un-necessary heartbreak to people who love their reptiles so much.
> 
> Anyhow, let just keep positive for Nicman



exactly. before i lost Khan (jungle python) my vet did everything he possibly could to help save him ringing specialists referring to texted books and printing me the information. once he found out what was wrong, he told me everything we could do just in case he was one of the 10% that pulled through and how to spot when the time came when he was unable to recover. 


GO FOXY BABY!


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 18, 2010)

Just a quickie... Foxy's still on the mend (woohoo!) - only 2 crickets today, but she also downed a bunch of Hills, so the weight is hopefully starting to stick (she's still too light to register on the scales we've got, so don't know for certain. I'll be buying some good scales when I get back to the coast with a handful of cash).
She's still pooing okay too, plus she's full of beans, so all's good on the Foxy front. We'll continue with the night-heating, calcium water, and Hills formula for a bit longer yet, but I reckon I might be able to tie this thread off before too long... with a happy ending! (I hope it's not too early to make that call).
Cheers guys, hope all your scaly children are doing well!
Nic


----------



## Jasspa (Jan 18, 2010)

That's good to hear nicman, keep us posted and we'll keep up with the positive thoughts!


----------



## Dragon_Lover_85 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey there Nic I am so glad to hear Foxy is coming along so well mate. Good on you and your missus. Sounds like you guys have done a fantastic job to get this little girl on the road to recovery, well done!!!!!!

Personally as far as your heat light at night goes I would keep going with that until she is maybe around 6 months as you dont know how much this event may have weakend her immune system. My babies are under constant heat too now after I lost my little girl (netted) a few weeks back and the rest are now doing fantastic.

When it comes to vets well where do you start..............In short if you have reptiles see a dedicated qualified reptile specialist as most general vets (not meaning to offend) no doubt maybe fantastic with mammals but havent a clue when it comes to reptiles therefore should not even offer an opinion. I have just been through the same case as you nic with my vet, he was talking about a post-mortem before she had even died!!


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks again for all the positive thoughts...
I didn't get the news I was hoping for when I rang home this arvo; Foxy only ate one cricket today, a tiny bit of Hills, and that's it. She was lethargic again, eyes closed, and wasn't interested in drinking any water. Also, no poos today.  Hope this is just a small blip on her road to recovery.
We'll do as you say DragonLover, and keep the night heat going for the next few months. They really, really are so fragile at this age, hey! In the wild, there's a very good chance she wouldn't have made it this far already, but we're going to help her through this difficult stage of her life with all of our effort, whatever it takes. 
As for the vet vent, I think I will actually save that for a whole new thread once this critical period for Foxy has passed. I really want to stay positive for her sake.
On a good note, Ruby, Foxy's sister, is doing famously - absolutely nothing to worry about there, thank goodness!
Anyway, I guess I'll make a few more posts on this thread yet, for those who might be following little Foxy's progress. Go little girl!
Cheers,
Nic


----------



## Dragon_Lover_85 (Jan 20, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you mate. Go little Foxy you can make it hun!!!! 
Great to hear Ruby doin well mate at least with her doing so well you know that whatever is happening to Foxy is not your fault.


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Okay guys, I'm sorry to do this, but I'm going to have to ask for some more advice; Foxy is really sliding downhill... Although we haven't changed anything in the last week, she's just decided to stop eating again. She's eaten only two little crickets in the last four days. She hates the Hill's formula, and is now starting to hate my partner for trying to force it into her. She hardly moves, eyes always closed, not pooing, and totally disinterested in eating anything. She even hated the sunlight today when the missus took her outside for a bask. In fact, it really sounds like she's on her last legs...  
This absolutely sucks, especially considering the fact that she gave us that brief period of hope...
Please, I don't know what else we can do, so if ANYONE has any more ideas, we will give them a go. My missus was in tears when I spoke to her this arvo, and all I want to do is go home to be with both of them, but I still have another 7 days of work left... I feel utterly rotten and completely upset.
Thanks again in advance for any useful advice... Poor, poor little Foxy. C'mon little girl, hang in there... Please don't die on us...
Nic


----------



## Dragon_Lover_85 (Jan 22, 2010)

Mate I'd love to help you but sadly I think you are doing about all you can. Poor little girl all we can do is keep our fingers crossed and send our well wishes for her and hope she comes through this, its up to her now. Come on Foxy sweetie you can do it!!!


----------



## babba007 (Jan 24, 2010)

How's little Foxy doing? I've been following this thread and I really hope the outcome is a good one. Go Foxy go!!


----------



## nagini-baby (Jan 24, 2010)

good luck lil foxy


----------



## Bretsta (Jan 24, 2010)

i use a product called Herpaboost, which my local Beardie Whisperer put me on to. Has all the nutrients and vitamins the beardies need to survive, plus, it makes them want to eat. have had to use it with one of my little guys. i'd definitely give it a go. seems to work well. keep in mind, this product needs to be kept in a fridge, and can't be left out for more than 30-45mins. so if your not real close to a shop, maybe take a small esky or cooler bag. Hope this helps, and good luck. i know the feeling of a sick beardie!!


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Jan 24, 2010)

Bretsta said:


> Beardie Whisperer



WIN Noun my friend!


----------



## Bretsta (Jan 24, 2010)

Azztech said:


> WIN Noun my friend!



cheers, i like it, lol. the guy seems to know everything. 30 minute answer for a yes or no beardie question. Which is a good thing. least i get to know more, and i know my little guys are getting what they need. But the name seems appropriate, lol


----------



## Dragon_Lover_85 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey Brett sounds like something deffinately worth trying. Where do you get it from and what dosage should be used? Also can it be used on netteds too?

Hey Nic, no news today huh? I hope this is a good thing and Foxy is still with us and fighting on. Good luck little girl!!!!!!


----------



## Bretsta (Jan 25, 2010)

Dragon_Lover_85 said:


> Hey Brett sounds like something deffinately worth trying. Where do you get it from and what dosage should be used? Also can it be used on netteds too?
> 
> Hey Nic, no news today huh? I hope this is a good thing and Foxy is still with us and fighting on. Good luck little girl!!!!!!



i buy it from my local pet shop, and it can be used on all reptiles.

bottle say's: 

"Provides essential energy, amino acids, and vitamins for the nutritional support of all reptiles during periods of stress, *anorexia*, illness, dehydration or to *stimulate juvenile feeding.*"

"Dosage: 3-8ml per 100g body weight, per feed or as required. May be given at 1.5ml-4ml per 100g body weight as an ongoing maintenance dose. Dose orrally via feeding tube, syringe or inject into food item."

i use syringe as my little beardie can't be relied on to eat a food item it's injected to as is the problem here. as someone said before, gently pull down the side of there lip and place the syringe into mouth. do little bits at a time, and i find to be patient and pat the animal between doing this to calm them works well. sometimes if you place a little bit on the tip of there mouth and they will lick it up, but as you can't put to much there that can take a while. a couple of time i've been lucky for my girl to bite the end of the syringe, then you can just quickly inject most or all of the contents.

I've heard some people use this on dragons that aren't sick whilst there young every now and then just to give them a healthy appetite. i myself haven't, but if you have a dragon (or something else) that is not eating as much as they should, this stuff might be worth a go.

here is a link so you can see the bottle:

HERPAVET HERPABOOST 50mL - Vetafarm Pty Ltd

Good luck mate.


----------



## Renagade (Jan 25, 2010)

try meal worms as a last ditch effort. although i don't recomend them for hatchies, my pygmies are all over you for them, i have to block lemm running out and climing me for them, esp the pupa form. also this stage is really soft and fatty.
ren


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice lads and ladies... Here's a quick update on Foxy first.
Up until yesterday, she had eaten only 2 crickets in 5 days (both on the same day), and as I said in my last post, she wasn't showing many signs of 'wanting' to recover, ie. she was just sitting on the same spot of log, day and night, not raising her head or opening her eyes, no poos, and totally disinterested in any type of food. She's still getting regular sprays of calcium water, of which she'll drink the drops that form on her chin.
Yesterday morning I received a happier phone call from my partner - Foxy had eaten 3 dusted crickets, and there was a little poo in the cage, but that was the end of the good news. She didn't respond to any more food throughout the day, and she hasn't shown any more interest today.
Renegade, we've tried her on mini-mealies, but again with no luck; we were told by the vet to try baby wax-worms, but we can't find anywhere that sells them.
Thank-you very much for the info on Herpaboost, Bretsta. My missus is scouring the coast today to try and get a bottle. Hopefully this will give her a bit more appetite as you said.
Thanks again for the posts; I had no idea anyone would still be interested in this thread, considering how old it is. As I've already said, while there's life there's hope, and Foxy is still fighting what seem like huge odds against her, so there is absolutely no way that my partner and I are going to give up the fight before her. C'mon little Foxy girl, you can make it!
ps. Did I mention she's an absolute glamour???!!! (in my eyes anyway ). She's already owns a big 
part of my heart... it seems she might have stolen a few of your hearts too, hey?
Many sincere thanks,
Nic


----------



## Dragon_Lover_85 (Jan 25, 2010)

She certainly has mate, good luck with bretsta's remedy hope it works for you. C'mon little Foxy girl!!!!!


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 25, 2010)

I hate seeing that there is an update on this thread. I usually dread looking 
What an emotional rollercoaster! And for you too Nicman72 

Wishing Foxy and you guys well xxxx


----------



## 152Boy (Jan 25, 2010)

oh i hope she gets better! good luck!


----------



## Nicole74 (Jan 25, 2010)

Good Luck with it all..


----------



## squishi (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi there i had the same problem with my small bearded she was growing a lot slower than the other bearded and we had to seperate and hand feed her she always had her head tilted and kept closing her eyes shut a lot and when you tried to get her to eat on her own she was off centre and kept missing her food. 
we took her to the vet and she had a very small absyst above her eye which unfortunatly could not be removed and that is how my little girl passed on.
i just thought i should share this info because a lot of people don't thnk of little things like that.


----------



## Bretsta (Jan 25, 2010)

nicman72 said:


> Thank-you very much for the info on Herpaboost, Bretsta. My missus is scouring the coast today to try and get a bottle. Hopefully this will give her a bit more appetite as you said.
> 
> 
> ps. Did I mention she's an absolute glamour???!!! (in my eyes anyway ). She's already owns a big
> ...



Well i hope the missus finds it mate. keep us updated on any progress. Bet everyone would love to see a photo of little foxy if you have, or can get one!!!!!


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 26, 2010)

G'day all, just thought I'd throw up another quick post regarding Foxy. Only 2 more sleeps 'till I get to cuddle her again! Woohoo!!! (And my missus of course ). I never thought I'd be seeing Foxy alive again when I left home 2 Thursdays ago... Before I go on, I'd like to publicly thank my partner for her incredible patience, resolve, effort and commitment in keeping Foxy alive against all the odds - I have simply been a scribe with this thread; my partner deserves all the credit for all the work - and those who offered such valuable and effective advice deserve the credit for extending her life. Shellfisch, you hit the nail on the head when you said it's been an emotional rollercoaster - every day is a different peak emotion; one day I'll be elated that she's eaten, others will be utter despair when I hear she hasn't moved her head for 2 or 3 days. I'd hate to do this for a living - I'd be a wreck!!!
Now to Foxy... 
A little bit of good news, but nothing to get excited about. She ate another cricket this morning; doesn't sound like much (and it isn't), but she's sort of averaging 1 cricket a day now. This is an average mind you - she might go three days of eating nothing and then eat 2 or 3 crickets on one day, and then go back to a lethargic semi-coma on her log for another few days (hence the emotional rollercoaster). She's still well hydrated and actually seems to enjoy drinking that calcium water we mixed up for her. As for non-live food, she detests it all, and does her best to avoid it when it's offered, even by 'smear' method. When I get home on Thursday, I will be able to assist with the feeding, and hopefully between my partner and I, we will be able to get some of that Herpaboost and other home-made food pastes into her. We just need to get something, anything, into that tiny little tummy of hers, which may trigger an appetite response.
My partner also said that she was having a 'better' day today; a bit more alert, and enjoying the sunlight during her outdoor basking time. 
Seriously guys, I just don't know what's wrong with her; why won't she just eat like a normal lizard, like her sister, who is belting down at least a dozen insects plus veg every day? I just don't get it, and we feel so helpless...
But we will keep trying. Foxy has shown us that she is a true fighter by staying alive to see me again (I'd _love_ to think that was the truth!), and by the heavens above, we'll be beside her every step of her fragile life, whichever direction it might take. I can't thank you all enough for the help, lovely comments, PM's, and even generous offers of syringes-full of Herpaboost 'till we track down a bottle of our own (you're a true legend for that offer Andie). 
Bretsta, I will be sure to post some updated pics of Foxy (and Ruby, her healthy sister) as soon as I get home. I can't wait to see her again!!! My darling little Foxy... OUR darling little Foxy, hey! I think she might just belong to everyone here now, hehe.
All the very best with all of your own animals, and sorry for such a long-winded post. Next update will be Thursday some time...
Cheers,
Nic

ps.Squishi, I pass on my sincere condolences for your little lost one... that must've been awful watching her trying to eat like that. Fortunately for Foxy, I don't think this is her ailment for two reasons - firstly, when she DOES eat, she's a great little hunter with excellent aim, and secondly, I would've hoped the vet we initially took her to would have been able to notice something obvious like that (emphasising the word 'hoped', mind you). But thank you for sharing your experience, upsetting as it must have been.


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Jan 26, 2010)

Good luck with Foxy, I hope she picks up more and ends up an amazing little girl.
I'm so sorry to hear about you little one Squishi, not a nice thing to watch them go through


----------



## Bretsta (Jan 27, 2010)

do your best to force the herpaboost in. they will try to stop you, as you would try to stop someone force feeding you, but really needs to be done one way or the other, be patient with it to. can take me 10-15mins sometimes to get it in to my little girl, and she's got better with time. good to hear she is staying strong though and appears slightly better! look forward to seeing those pics.

you and the missus keep up the great work. good to hear of such caring parents


----------



## miley_take (Jan 27, 2010)

I've just found this thread... There should be more people like you, who instead of choosing the easy option of replacing, choose to spend your time, money and effort to help this animal. Huge thunbs up from me! You're doing a wonderful job... when I got my beardies they refused to eat for 2 weeks, so I know the stress, what got mine going was vitamin powder mixed with watermelon juice in a syringe, and then graduated onto whole water melon and got them eating that way. Now they both go nuts for watermelon :lol: they're such characters, well worth the effort


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi Nic,
Glad to see that Foxy is still with us. I was overjoyed when I started reading about her bouncing back to life. I'm really sorry to hear shes not doing as well now. As others have pointed out, this thread is an emotional rollercoaster, and she has stolen a big part of our hearts, mine included.
I commend you and your wife for the care you have taken with her and the passion you've shown for keeping little foxy with us.

I don't know if you guys are religious, but I am, and I've been praying for you guys and Foxy. 
Still bucking for that happy ending. C'mon Foxy! We're rooting for you!
Cheers
Kev


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 29, 2010)

*latest pics*

G'day all. Firstly, sorry about not posting yesterday (heaps of chores). I did get some pics however, which I'll attach here.
Well, the roller-coaster doesn't look like its about to stop anytime soon. I got back to the coast yesterday about lunch time, and pretty much straight away went to Foxy's cage. I gave her a bit of a cuddle first, and a careful check over - she really is TINY! Her little hip bones (I think they are) stick up near the base of her tail, and her legs are so thin. ESPECIALLY when compared to Ruby... Anyway, I put her back under her heat lamp, quickly did the rounds of all the other lizards, gave them all a cuddle, then came back to feed Foxy. I thought I'd start with a juicy cricket. 
She started eye-balling it from the moment it landed on the astroturf, and started walking towards her basking log. Foxy watched it right up until it was beside the log, then she scuttled over the 'edge' of the log and caught it from above, hanging vertically upside down! What a little gymnast! Anyway, I threw in another cricket, which she hunted and crunched up, then another! I thought we were on a roll, so I went and tipped a few tubes of woodies into the bucket and fished out some little juicy ones... and guess what! She ate SIX of them! She's a little cracker too when she hunts - she SMASHES them! HAHAHA! She seemed full after that, and spent the rest of the day basking; I didn't disturb her except to mist her occasionally (which she was loving!).
The good news doesn't stop there either... I woke up this morning to find a good sized, well formed poo in the corner, and Foxy sitting fully upright under her light, alert as anything - and not only that, she was having a MASSIVE slough! I grabbed the spray bottle, and gave her heaps of squirts during which she went berko, scratching and rolling around against her log and the astroturf. She had a ball of a time - SO cute to watch! Hehe. Anyway, she has a brand new suit on now. 
To celebrate, I thought I'd offer her some more food, on the off-chance she might take it - and she did - another 3 FAT little woodies a while ago. Now she's loving the heat and sitting nice and tall, all clean, looking plumpish for the fist time ever! The missus can't believe it - she reckons Foxy was simply waiting for 'dad' to come home to feed her! LOLOL!! We're both completely stoked at this stage of the ride, and we're hoping all over again that she'll start eating properly now.
Anyway, enough gasbagging hey. Time for some pics. The pic of Ruby and Foxy together was taken yesterday arvo - it really illustrates just how far behind her sister Foxy is. The rest are of Foxy, as she was sloughing this morning. I reckon she's a dead set cutie, even without any colour on her! But then, I'm biased 
Bretsta, at this stage, while Foxy's eating live food, I'm not going to force the issue with force feeding - I would rather foster an appetite for live food as soon as (and while) I can - would you agree with this course of action?
Thanks cosmicwolf and miley_take for the kind words of encouragement. Kev, I'm not a religious person by the common interpretation of the word - I believe in science first, but will concede that there are many phenomenon out there that science will never explain. Regardless, I sincerely appreciate your prayers on behalf of little Foxy. 
C'mon little Foxy!
Cheers,
Nic


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry, double posted...


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow! Such a difference in size! 
You truly don't appreciate it until you see photos Hopefully Foxy will catch up to her sis in no time at all


----------



## adfel (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi I was just wondering what you have on the bottom of the enclosure???? I had my beardie on sand when i first got him and found out very quickly that it was not the best for them as babies.... I was told to keep them on newspaper until they get a bit older as thier tummies are too small to handle even the smallest amount of sand in it.... So if you have your foxy on sand maybe try changing it to newspaper until shes a bit bigger and her tummy is able to cope with it....


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nic. Excellent news! Exactly what I wanted to hear.
I was pretty bummed yesterday as my house was broken into and my MD python was taken, but hearing that foxy is bouncing back again has brought a smile to my face 
It really does look like she was waiting for her poppa to come home and feed her :lol:




adfel said:


> Hi I was just wondering what you have on the bottom of the enclosure???? I had my beardie on sand when i first got him and found out very quickly that it was not the best for them as babies.... I was told to keep them on newspaper until they get a bit older as thier tummies are too small to handle even the smallest amount of sand in it.... So if you have your foxy on sand maybe try changing it to newspaper until shes a bit bigger and her tummy is able to cope with it....



It looks to me like they are using astroturf as substrate.


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Jan 29, 2010)

Excellent news about Foxy, hopefully will all get better from here on. She's a very pretty little girl too.
Well done to you both for all the hard work you've done with her


----------



## adfel (Jan 29, 2010)

I can't thank you all enough for the help, lovely comments, PM's, and even generous offers of syringes-full of Herpaboost 'till we track down a bottle of our own (you're a true legend for that offer Andie). 

Hey guys have you tracked down some herpaboost????? I have a reptile guy here on the NSW Central Coast who stocks it and I can get the distributor details if you want or I can send some up if you still havent got any??? 
Let me know


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cheers for the advice adfel... We don't use sand for any of our lizards any more. Haven't for a while. Astroturf all the way for us- easy to clean, doesn't get eaten, etc. Impaction was our first thought, even though Foxy's never been near sand, but the vet ruled that out right back at the beginning. In fact, if anyone reading this has hatchlings on sand, get them off it IMO. 
by the way, Foxy has eaten another 2 woodies since last post 
Nic


----------



## Jasspa (Jan 29, 2010)

Aw Nicman thats really great news that she seems to be bouncing back! 
I could believe it, I had the biggest grin on my face and was welling up hearing you describe how she was smashing down all the crickets and woodies.
I'm so glad for you guys! You've done so well. Foxy must be daddy's girl and Ruby is mummy's girl hey? lol
Thankyou for updating us and thanks for the pictures! It's good to put faces to the names


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 29, 2010)

magick81 said:


> I was pretty bummed yesterday as my house was broken into and my MD python was taken...


That is absolutely rotten news. I'm am utterly sickened by the amount of reptile thievery that obviously goes on - I had no idea it was such a concern before I started hearing the horror stories here on APS. Thieves are already scum, but to steal LIVE ANIMALS - PEOPLE'S PETS....:evil::evil::evil::evil: makes my blood boil. I hope you have some leads that either you or the police can follow up on, magick. Keep us updated.
Thanks for your offer for the Herpaboost adfel; my partner just started a new job at a pet store and vetafarm is one of the range it stocks, so she's ordered a bottle. While she's eating live insects 'though, I'd be very reluctant to force anything else in... do you know what I mean? We'll get a bottle anyway, in case she stops eating again.
LOL Jasspa! D'you reckon lizards, or reptiles in general, could actually 'prefer' to be fed by one certain individual over another? If Foxy IS a daddy's girl, does that mean we'll have this drama every time I go off to work for a fortnight? I hope not!
Anyway guys, I'm glad a little lizard eating a few insects could bring so many smiles to so many faces!!! I know it certainly has for me..., oh, and btw, she's eaten another 2 woodies since last post! Excellent hey!
Cheers,
Nic


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 29, 2010)

glad to hear she's going alright!


----------



## adfel (Jan 29, 2010)

I love the Vetafarm range its all I use for my beardie and in the case of preference for who feeds them My dragon will eat more when I feed him to what he eats when my partner feeds him.... I don't know whether that is because I am more generous with the woodies than what he is but as long as they eat thats the main thing!!!!


----------



## Jasspa (Jan 29, 2010)

> LOL Jasspa! D'you reckon lizards, or reptiles in general, could actually 'prefer' to be fed by one certain individual over another? If Foxy IS a daddy's girl, does that mean we'll have this drama every time I go off to work for a fortnight? I hope not!


Well, you never know. There are strange little things like that, that I have noticed. My first beardie, Drako, always loved her 'dad' better than me, ever through her teenage rebel phase and I've had to teach her to 'accept' me as mum lol. I definately think that they can learn to recognise their different carers and associate certain scents (of people) and ways they are handled. They may prefer a particular person but perhaps due to constant good experiences with them. I doubt it goes as far as them liking or loving you, but we can only dream


----------



## 152Boy (Jan 29, 2010)

good to hear she is still hanging in there, good luck little foxy!


----------



## Andie (Jan 29, 2010)

I am glad little Foxy is doing better. She is about the same size as my 'Mingo

My bottle of Herpboost arrived on Thursday morning and my guys LOVE it. They are 1ml each of 1:1 herpboost:babyfood. They were trying to hold the syringe end like a baby with a bottle!
Since I gave them this 2 days ago they ate more crickets than they have in a week.
It's nutritional value aside it certainly seemed to perk up their appetites a bit.


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 29, 2010)

That's excellent news Andie! The race is on hey, Mingo vs. Foxy! LOL! We should have a weigh-in... reverse Biggest Loser. 
Sometimes you have to wonder, hey Jasspa if it isn't love when they crawl straight up your arm and snuggle into your neck... (hehe... I know it's just the heat they're after , but it's a nice thought)
Cheers for the support 152Boy. C'mon little Foxy girl!
NIc


----------



## Jasspa (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, when you open the door to the enclosure, they run towards you and tilt their head to look up at you, and you lean down offering your shoulder and they jump onto it, and then scramble to jump back on when you go to put them back... hmm you have to wonder.


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Jan 30, 2010)

nicman72 said:


> Thanks for your offer for the Herpaboost adfel; my partner just started a new job at a pet store and vetafarm is one of the range it stocks, so she's ordered a bottle. While she's eating live insects 'though, I'd be very reluctant to force anything else in... do you know what I mean? We'll get a bottle anyway, in case she stops eating again.


 
I really hope you meant Foxy here Nic and not your partner lol:shock: :lol::lol::?


----------



## Andie (Jan 30, 2010)

nicman72 said:


> That's excellent news Andie! The race is on hey, Mingo vs. Foxy! LOL! We should have a weigh-in... reverse Biggest Loser.
> NIc



You're on but I call handicap headstart for 'Mingo on account of missing 1.5 legs and 1/2 a tail...


----------



## thals (Jan 30, 2010)

Heya Nic,

Just wanted to wish little Roxy all the very best. I sincerely hope she continues to thrive and pull through, she's a fighter that one 

Cheers,

Thals.


----------



## Bretsta (Jan 30, 2010)

great news nic. and yes i'd agree. so long as she's eating enough insects let it ride. herpaboost would just be a good back up if she stops eating as much/ or at all. best thing about it is that it stimulates them to want to eat. but if she's eating now by herself, the GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!

go to see a positive update. keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## Dragon_Lover_85 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Nic, just droppin in to say great work Foxy keep it up. Definately sounds like she glad 'Daddys' home!


----------



## reptileKev81 (Feb 2, 2010)

nicman72 said:


> Thieves are already scum, but to steal LIVE ANIMALS - PEOPLE'S PETS....:evil::evil::evil::evil: makes my blood boil. I hope you have some leads that either you or the police can follow up on, magick. Keep us updated.
> Nic



I agree. To steal a pet is almost like kidnapping!
I hope he is returned to me soon, but after looking at other stolen threads, I see the chances of that are pretty grim 

As for your thread about Foxy, I've now fallen in love with beardies and intend on getting some soon! After I beef up the security at home first of course.

And its great to so how well she is doing and how far she's come.
And I commend you guys on all you r hard work.

Cheers
Kev


----------



## nicman72 (Feb 7, 2010)

G'day - I have an update on little Foxy for those of you who've been following her progress. 
Well the news is nothing but good!  Since the day I got home she's been eating like a trooper, fattening up her tail (see how big her belly is too), her little hind hips aren't nearly as prominent any more, and her tiny little arms and legs finally seem to be getting some meat on them. She's been doing a couple big, healthy poos a day, drinking heaps, loving her mists, and has all the energy in the world - especially when it comes to eating. And talk about EATING! She hasn't stopped! She's belted down 60 insects since the 28th of Jan; prior to that, in the same amount of time, she'd eaten 21 in total, including about a week of nothing at all (when all the dramas began and this thread started). 
She's gained 2 grams in the last 3 days, going from 3 to 5 grams; to put that in perspective 'though, her sister gained 6 grams in the same time-frame, from 29 to 35 grams - 7 times heavier than Foxy.
Still, the wonderful news is that Foxy is in no immediate danger any more, and is eating, behaving and looking like a healthy baby beardy - if you didn't know how big her sister was, there'd be no way of telling she's tiny for her age. She's a little trooper though, and such a cute one at that!
Thanks to everyone who submitted their input into this rollercoaster of a thread, whether it was advice, criticism or just words of concern. I don't know what specifically gave her back her appetite - we never ended up giving her any herpaboost. Interestingly, her return of appetite coincided with the day I got home and took over the feeding role. I can't for the life of me see how this would make any difference though, unless Foxy somehow responds differently to the lower frequencies of my voice... this is the only difference I can tell between the way my partner was feeding her and the way I do. Unless scent has something to do with it? I don't know, but all our friends reckon she's definitely a little daddy's girl HAHAHA LOL! Jeez, she better keep eating when I go back out west for another fortnight this Thursday - or she'll get a very stern talking to when I get home... 
It was without doubt the advice received in this thread that kept Foxy alive during those critical two weeks back there, and I can't thank you all enough for taking the time to help a complete stranger. I hope I can now share my experiences with others in the future and perhaps help them save a lizard's life! I guess I've got one final questions - I'm still running night-time IR heating at 32 degrees; should I keep that going for another few weeks? The increased heating definitely seems to have aided in her progress, so I'm loathe to swich it off just yet.
Anyway, I'll throw up a couple pics just taken - sorry about the colour - didn't want to get her out of her tank. She's still tiny, but you can see she's fattening up without a doubt. Let's just hope she keeps eating and stacking the weight on. 
I'd love to think that this little piece of good news might brighten up a few of your days... I know I love reading about happy endings to threads  Take care all, see you around!
Nic
ps. Magick81 said: As for your thread about Foxy, I've now fallen in love with beardies and intend on getting some soon!
HAHA! That's awesome news Kev - they'd make a great addition to ANY reptile collection IMO - so easy to fall in love with their little personalities.
Andie said: You're on but I call handicap headstart for 'Mingo on account of missing 1.5 legs and 1/2 a tail...
Glad to hear little Mingo is still recovering nicely - do you have a weight? And I reckon that's as good a reason as I've ever heard for a handicap! hehe, let's just hope they all make a full recovery, hey!


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Feb 7, 2010)

Excellent news Nic. I'm so happy to see the little girl doing better. You did so well getting her back


----------



## lilmissrazz (Feb 7, 2010)

OMG YAY FOXY GURL!! 
I just read this thread from the beginning and was almost crying!! I'm so Glad foxy is improving and she looks TONS better in these recent photos, you can really see that shes getting bigger!!. 
I'm so glad you guys didnt give up on her!!! WHAT A TROOPER!!
Hoping to see more happy news from you guys on Foxy!!
p.s MORE PICS hehehe


----------



## adz83 (Feb 7, 2010)

hav beeen keepin an eye on this thread,really glad things hav turned around for the better


----------



## Dragon_Lover_85 (Feb 7, 2010)

Nic mate your a legend!!!! Good on you and your partner for sticking through the hard times with this beautiful little angel. And YAY Foxy you go girl!!! better keep up the good work when daddy goes back to work! Nah seriously I am so glad to hear that you have defied the odds and saved her. Congrats champ.

PS. Definately keep up with the night time heating as it is known to increase growth speed so she should catch up to her sister in no time, plus it will help her motabalise faster thus ncouraging her to eat more....Cant be a bad thing can it? It definately will not hurt her to leave it on for a few months however it could hinder her if you turn them off. IMO leave them on till after winter. I know mine will be.


----------



## Andie (Feb 9, 2010)

nicman72 said:


> .
> Andie said: You're on but I call handicap headstart for 'Mingo on account of missing 1.5 legs and 1/2 a tail...
> Glad to hear little Mingo is still recovering nicely - do you have a weight? And I reckon that's as good a reason as I've ever heard for a handicap! hehe, let's just hope they all make a full recovery, hey!



Hey Nic
I weighed him this afternoon. He is 5g. He eats 0.3 ml of herpboost a day and 1-3 crickets. He still looks so skinny but he is shedding (especially around his stumpies) so I hope his appetite picks up after he is done. 

I should start my own thread instead of hi-jacking yours lol!


----------



## Jasspa (Feb 16, 2010)

Thats really cool Nicman, she's looking really good! You can even see the 'twinkle' coming back in her eyes. You should both be really proud of yourselves for what you have done! 
And I agree with lilmissrazz... more pics!!!


----------

